# price of shoulder mount?



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

$400 to $600 for a whitetail $600 to $1100 for an elk around here


----------



## BootyK (Dec 2, 2009)

$350-400. Some a little more or less. Less if no panel.


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

$375 with plaque here


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Depends on the taxidermist. OK one for $390 or world class one for $750, with a few in between. Do your research, You have to look at it for life. Cant afford a good one now, save up and get it done later. I cheaped out on a bearskin rug about 20 years ago, and now the mouth has fallen out and the skin is completely dry rotted and full of holes. all the other mounts the same age in the same space are fine.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

$560 for a whitetail at my taxi. That's expensive though.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

The guy I'm having my deer done by is doing it for $475. Its low compared to the other guys around. But the guy who I would have liked to bring it to does them for like $550. Distance was the only reason I didn't bring it to him and my father has had work done by the cheaper guy and It came nice. But my friend had one done at a large taxidermist and it was like $625. It came really nice but thats the highest price I've seen.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

about $400 total at my guy.


----------



## wvbowhunter36 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im a Taxidermist and i charge 350.00 with out panel here in wv and i have competed and member of our state taxidermy association.I do great work but some taxidermist cant get 500 to 600 a deer because of the area they are located that doesnt mean they arent a good taxidermist.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I just paid $600 for my Sitka Blacktail


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Avg for a standard shoulder mount around here is $450 -$550


----------



## ffjoel7 (Oct 15, 2012)

ok. Does it make a difference if it's an aoudad, instead of a whitetail?


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

ffjoel7 said:


> ok. Does it make a difference if it's an aoudad, instead of a whitetail?


YES! Each animal and species are generally different!


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

275 and they look awesome


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

post some pic.. byrum72


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

wvbowhunter36 said:


> Im a Taxidermist and i charge 350.00 with out panel here in wv and i have competed and member of our state taxidermy association.I do great work but some taxidermist cant get 500 to 600 a deer because of the area they are located that doesnt mean they arent a good taxidermist.


Thats true alot depends on where they are,turn around time too, beware of long turn around times 1 yr is enuf and its nice to work with someone whos been around awhile those people just starting out may not stick with it or have the proper lic if required and paper work. If you go into their shop and it smells rotten it may not be a clean shop thats bad for bugs and yes if they have awards ribbons thats a good sign. some are good on different things too. Its good to see you are competing thats awesome thats the way to be at the top.:wink:


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

One thing to remember is your are going to look at them for the rest of your life. I have so many new clients every season that went the cheaper route verses the better quality route. Another thing to think about is one guy might be 100 or so higher than the guy down the road, but the quality difference is obvious between the two. Take it to the higher quality artist and spend the extra money knowing that the extra 100 spread out over your lifetime is cheap compared to having your piece re-mounted again in just a year or so. Just some food for thought.


----------



## mase440 (Feb 27, 2013)

375 for whitetail shoulder mounts here in western pa


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Being a taxidermist for 30 years know, I have seen taxidermy and pricing evolve a lot in that time. You can pay $200.00 to $800.00 for a commercial mount. You don't always get the best by spending more money, but most of the time you do. Something to think about, " The Bitterness Of Poor Quality Remains Long After The Sweetness Of A Low Price Is Forgotten".


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

275 and they look great but alot of other taxidermist are 400


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Truer words never spoken Vince! Your last sentence pretty much sums it up!


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

Thansen said:


> 275 and they look great but alot of other taxidermist are 400


Post a few pictures of a $275 mount so we can all compare them to something, like the work on Matt's web site for example.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Dbyrum72 said:


> 275 and they look awesome


~Materials are around $100

~Tanning

~8+ hours of labor (skinning, splitting lips & eyes, fleshing, tanning, form prep, actual mounting, finishing details)

~Overhead

If your taxidermist is full time he won't be around to long


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt D said:


> Truer words never spoken Vince! Your last sentence pretty much sums it up!



Matt,

Your mounts are awesome! Congrats on doing a wonderful job

Mark


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Lets see some pictures of those $275.00 mounts. I love looking a great taxidermy work, so post it up!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Great to the wallet or great to the eye? Even if you are not a taxidermist go to a competition ( the public is welcome at most) and take a look at the blue ribbon winners and ask questions there is some awesome mounts out there (deer heads) you can see the diff. 275 maybe ok but not likely a blue ribbon mount in the commercial category the masters are even nicer


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Chances are really good at 275, the cape isn't even tanned. Also, chances are a mount at 275 will never see a blue at a show. I could be wrong though, let's see some pics!


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt D said:


> Chances are really good at 275, the cape isn't even tanned. Also, chances are a mount at 275 will never see a blue at a show. I could be wrong though, let's see some pics!


I dont think we are going to see those pics Matt my point is that there are alot of people out there recommending taxidermist work more on price than quality and most truly think the work is the same but they have not taken the time to really compare with good work to med to poor. Top end taxidermist put alot of time and effort into learning to do a great mount so they can give their customer what they are looking for and they take pride in that, so when someone comes along and says that a guy just starting or that is $200 cheaper is just as good thats insulting. I say let them go prove it! they maybe surprised how much they can learn from it too! and be judged by a qualified judge that will help them be one of the top taxidermist. You can bet if they do, they wont be doing them for $275


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's the price list of my taxidermist. He won the world championship with a small game head. Great guy and an awesome taxidermist!! http://wrtaxidermy.com/files/2011/12/Wildlife_Reflections_Price_List_2013.pdf


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I agree and I can assure you everyone recommending these guys need to educate themselves on what they are looking at in the first place. I see it every season and I do my best to let guys know what they should be looking for, and a cheap price shouldn't even be on the list. I will say this though, there is an artist for eveyone out there. There are guys that just want something hanging on the wall, and chances are, they will never step foot in my studio. However, there are alot more guys out there building gamerooms and making investments on memories to last a lifetime. I love these guys not only because they bring alot of work to me, but they appreciate high quality work and know what it takes to achieve it.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Amen matt.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok fellas. If i still had any pics id post them but after house firei dont have any. Yes i charge 275 but i dont do it for a living. Im not alot cheaper than others in this area but since im only doing this part time i take alot of pride in my work. Mainlyi love preserving memories for people. Especially seeing a youngsters eyes when they see their mount just brings a warm feeling in my heart. Im not out to win any contest. I make them look as close to nature as god gave me ability.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

This is not a bash on you and I apologize if you feel that way taxidermy is like archery we shoot to improve and if we are open minded to better shooters than ourselves we will improve which is that same ability you are talking about. That same pride is what a person has to swallow to compete just like shooting a archery tourney, but it is worth it and like a archery coach it will guide you to be the best you can be. I believe all taxidermist love to see happy customers and yes that includes youngsters. People do appreciate quality and as mentioned price does not prove quality but most will be glad to pay for it. No everyone is going to charge the same thats understood. If you love doing it you should be doing it for a living! dont be afraid to charge for what you do you will surprised to see they will still come and maybe you can afford to do it as a biz or go on some better hunts or redo your house with it.
Good luck with your journey


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I agree, there was no bashing intended against anyone. The fact that you mentioned the pride you take in your work says alot about your character and who you are.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

bownero said:


> Here's the price list of my taxidermist. He won the world championship with a small game head. Great guy and an awesome taxidermist!! http://wrtaxidermy.com/files/2011/12/Wildlife_Reflections_Price_List_2013.pdf


Actually, he won a world title with a lifesize corsican lamb, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## OI_prostaffer (Aug 25, 2009)

archeryshooter said:


> I dont think we are going to see those pics Matt my point is that there are alot of people out there recommending taxidermist work more on price than quality and most truly think the work is the same but they have not taken the time to really compare with good work to med to poor. Top end taxidermist put alot of time and effort into learning to do a great mount so they can give their customer what they are looking for and they take pride in that, so when someone comes along and says that a guy just starting or that is $200 cheaper is just as good thats insulting. I say let them go prove it! they maybe surprised how much they can learn from it too! and be judged by a qualified judge that will help them be one of the top taxidermist. You can bet if they do, they wont be doing them for $275


I charge 400 for a commercial whitetail shoulder mount. My commercial mounts are very good and much better than anyone locally. The other local guys charge from 275-325. So I am the highest. I would love to be in the 500 range because the quality of my work warrants that price, but I am still in the period of trying to educate my clientele on the advantages of using a quality taxidermist and showing them what quality taxidermy looks like. But one of the hardest things I deal with is when a potential client comes in my shop and plainly states that the cheaper guys work is just as good. It is insulting, Id rather that person not be a client anyway, because they will never appreciate What I actually provide them.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

$425 for a pedestal mount like this one 
He is a Buddy of mine, and has lots of blue ribbons lol
This is mine from last year but it wasn't done here, still needed paint etc...
Shoulder Mount is $375
Crappy pic from in the shop


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

It does matter where you live as far as price goes but like you said it is insulting to a guy or gal who has proved what they can do


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

OI Prostaffer, there are alot of guys out there that are never going to appreciate high quality work, or even see the difference. But at the same time, there are even more guys out there that do and will pay for it. If you continue to strive for better work, you will end up with the clients that appreciate you work. Like I stated before, there is a taxi for everyone out there, and everyone needs to decide who they are going to cater to.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Well put Matt


----------



## OI_prostaffer (Aug 25, 2009)

Matt D said:


> OI Prostaffer, there are alot of guys out there that are never going to appreciate high quality work, or even see the difference. But at the same time, there are even more guys out there that do and will pay for it. If you continue to strive for better work, you will end up with the clients that appreciate you work. Like I stated before, there is a taxi for everyone out there, and everyone needs to decide who they are going to cater to.


Agreed.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

up here they range from 650-800+


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Ill post a picture of my dads and my mounts sometime in may. The taxidermist called him yesterday and said they were done. We won't get up there until turkey season but hopefully they came nice. $475 for the shoulder mount. They aren't big deer but they are trophies to us.


----------

